# Quangsheng Stainless Steel Spoke Shave Pair



## Deycart

I have been eyeing a few of their planes. Have you picked up any block planes?


----------



## wingate_52

http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Quangsheng_Low_Angle_Block_Plane.html
I have this one. It has replaced my Record 9 1/2. Heavier, more solid, a better blade (3 in fact) Works well in the hand.


----------

